# 3 miscarriages and pregnant again



## nickynoonoo

Hi everyone

I had 3 MC's last year between June and November, last one being a MMC @ 9weeks and twins:cry:

I am pregenat again, I reckon 4wks +3, not too sure but there abouts.

So I am awreck! I know people say be positive, and I have tried when I've felt rough in a morning, but today I don't feel much at all, so am a wreck again! I know its early, but after those losses I feel the odds are stacked against me now.

BTW, RMC have run all the tests, we're fine and very fertile apparantly - not much comfort though when they don't stick????:nope:

Anyone in the same boat? xx:hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

Just wanted to wish you luck and hoping that it all goes well for you. 

Alex


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi there, im in a similar situation....i have had 5 miscarriages in a row, all early before 7 weeks. i had all the tests done but nothing came back as definate cause for my losses, might have sticky blood but they dont think this is a correct result as the test gives false positives and false negatives..... however, i did have 2 more losses than you I never gave up hope and here I am, 13 weeks pregnant :)
it can happen after multiple losses, and it does, it just takes the enjoyment out of pregnancy and instead your feelings are replaced with worry which i am sure you know all too well. 
i think for me it was very bad luck, poor sperm . egg, bad implantation.......
are you doing anything different this time? also i never had any sickness until 6 weeks, since then i've been throwing up about 3 times a day, enjoy the sick free days :)
xxxx


----------



## Marlarky

Praying for youuuuuuu

:dust:


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thank you everyone for your kind responses. I am very sorry for your losses, Laura I don't know how you have got to 13weeks without going mad :hugs:

Laura I am not doing anything differently; I took baby aspirin last time as suggested by the clinic, but as it didn't work and I don't have sticky blood I just don't see the point. Sometimes my boobs feel heavy and full, the soreness and aching seems to have stopped. And the I felt really rough most of Saturaday, esp nin the morn, but that has stopped too! :dohh:

I did a test this morn again, been following the every 48hrs rule, and got a nice dark line :thumbup:

So its just sitting tight I guess.


----------



## Smiler13

Hi Nickynoo, 

Congrats on your BFP! Though know it is hard not to worry.

I am nearly 12 weeks pregnant after four early miscarriages (one a MMC) in the last year, after a great pregnancy with my daughter who is nearly 2. In my case the issue may (or may not) be dicky ovaries or problems with implantation and I am taking progesterone pessaries and heparin injections.

Your local EPU may offer you early scans because of your history - I have had scans at 6, 8 and 10 weeks and it has really helped in terms of managing the anxiety. Though am still v.worried about the 12-week scan this Thursday of course. Some ladies whose local NHS don't offer this service have paid for private scans - others prefer just to wait and see, it is a very personal thing.

I am also having counselling, which is helping me in managing some of the difficult stuff. 

I haven't had many symptoms this time, not much morning sickness at all, which is both a blessing and an anxiety!

Best wishes for an uneventful pregnancy! There are lots of lovely ladies on here, as am sure you already know.


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thank you Smiler:hugs:

I am under B'ham Women's Hosp for Recurrent M/C's, all my tests were negative, as were OH's. They said they will give me early scans but I am too scared to call them yet, will wait til I get near the 6 week mark I think. I am terrified of seeing empty sacs again and going through all that devastation. I soooooooooo hope I am like you this time and get a sticky bean, many many congratulations :hugs:

I took asprin last time 'just in case' but it didn't help, so I'm not bothering. Just Pregnacare + omega 3 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler13

Thanks very much. Still worrying, but hopeful. 

Fingers crossed for you. That's good about the early scans - yes, my unit said not to go in for the first scan until between 6 and 7 weeks, as by then there should be a heartbeat, otherwise it can be stressful to see just a sac or sac and fetal pole and have to go back, and wait between times not knowing. Until then I did the clearblue digitals to see whether it went up to 2-3, 3+ etc., which was nerve-wracking -not to mention expensive - but helped a bit. Think the first few weeks after the BFP are really hard. 

Take care of yourself, hoping for good news in due course.


----------



## lottie7

I forced myself to not think I was pregnant, I sort of tried to ignore my pregnancy until my first scan at 7 weeks, I then felt better as I saw a heartbeat - and the chances of a succesfull pregnancy are dramatically increased when a heartbeat arrives! It was so hard to try and ignore the thought of being pregnant but after previous miscarriages I didn't want to get my hopes up. Anyway, my little baby was just fine and I had a healthy baby girl! 
Best of luck, I have a good feeling for you.

xx


----------



## carrieanne

i had 3 mc before this pregnancy and being 42 i was running out of time and yes its hell wondering if it will happen again all i can say is take it day by day and i wish you all the luck in the world that bubs stays put xxxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thanks Smiler, Lottie and Carrieanne :hugs: Really good of you to reply, especially with lovely news of positive outcomes - you kind of think after 3, how can this one possibly work??? don't you?? I felt sick this afternoon and was jubillant, lol!!

If everyting is still ok in 2 weeks I will call the hospital and let them book me for a scan. 

Lottie I'm terribly scared of doing the digital weeks one, in case it shows something wrong. Last time I did one it said 1-2 weeks and i lost that day.

Thank you again, I hope you all continue to be free from the RMC curse xxxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Right I shook like a leaf and did the digi - 2-3 weeks bang on! I cried with joy for all of 3 minutes til the panic kicked in again, doh!!!! x


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

Hon, I lost three in the four years it took us to get pregnant with this one. It is devestating and I just wanted the first trimester over. That fear will likely stay with you until you are past the "safe" point. I remember feeling better once I had my u/s and also passed the point of all my previous m/c's. Big :hugs: to you


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thank you Jasmak, and congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have had a particularly black day today, probably due to it being symptom free!!


----------



## JASMAK

nickynoonoo said:


> Thank you Jasmak, and congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Have had a particularly black day today, probably due to it being symptom free!!

I was up and down like a freaking rollercoaster...I gotta say...mostly down too. One thing that I did do was only let myself worry in one place (I chose the bathroom as I always knew I would there anyways). That was it. Once I was out of the bathroom, I wasn't allowed to worry. I knew it was going to drive me insane!


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thanks Jasmak

I really do need to perk up, but I really have lost all my symptoms. I can pinch my nipples now and there is no pain or soreness!! I plucked up the courage today to call the hospital and booked my scan for 2weeks time, when I will be 7 weeks, if I get that far :wacko:

This is soooooooooooooo hard :shrug:


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi me again, 5 weeks and got into utter panic with no symptoms yesterday. Today have very sore breasts, been nauseous with heartburn most of the the day and had horrible taste in my mouth all morning! Together with weeing tooooooo much and waking with horrid dry mouth. 


Good day for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

Yay, so glad to hear of your symptoms. As annoying as symptoms are...they are definitely mind-easing. Hears hoping to lots and lots of preggy symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

That's good news.

It comes to something when you welcome morning sickness, doesn't it?????

I remember posting on the June babies thread that I couldn't wait for my MS to kick in and there were posts back saying not to wish it here because it's awful. Well I already knew how awful MS can be, had it really bad with my first but I still couldn't wait for it. It came with a vengeance and lasted until about 16 weeks (still get it now on and off) and am I bothered... not in the least.

Alex


----------



## aiimee12345

congratulations... hope everything goes ok :D xxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Thanks Hoolie and Jasmak and Aimee xxxxxxxx


Feel crappy and happy again this morning. I hope I am not buliding my hopes up too much! 

Did any of you guys go through with any genetic testing with your pregnancies after having previous m/c's? The thought of the amnio is terrifying xxx


----------



## JASMAK

No, I didn't. I am not getting any tests done in this pregnancy except u/s. I am very Catholic.


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hey girls :thumbup:

Got my first scan week on fri (7weeks) :wacko:

Still feeling things, especially my boobs, lol!! How sore and lovely.

Did my last clearblue digi today and came up 3+ which is bang on.:thumbup:

Gosh the the weeks are going to drag. Every little twinge......................


Hope you are all ok? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hi nickynoonoo... i no yea every time i get a pain or anything now im like omg what was that!! i got another 23weeks of that :( xxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hey Aimee guess what I am in Dudley too lol!! All the people around the world on here and I have found someone from the same town!! :hugs:

I teach in Dudley too :winkwink:

You must be feeling a bit better now at 17 weeks? x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo really :) ... as if lol!!! small world hehe :) 

& not really... been bleeding since 14weeks & lost the fluid :( ... and doctors just talk rubbish lol!!! xxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Oh no Aimee how worrying, what is the situation? Have they scanned you? What a nightmare for you- how do things look for the future???


Nicky xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## aiimee12345

wel when i was 14 and half weeks started having reallyyyyy bad period pain & i told the doctor and he said they couldnt send me to hospital til i bled then the next day i woke up & had brown blood went docs they wernt bothered tho cus brown blood old blood!! ... got home & jus gushed out ov blood leaked threw bout 6 pads in bout a hour.. went hospital they scanned me & said there wernt a lot of fluid.. when they did an internal i was loosin blood & fluid. they said the next day id prob get pains & miscarry over the weekend.. was scanned again that sunday 21st feb i think & fluid was back :O .. stil been bleeding tho so they scanned me again last friday & i have a bleed all down one side of my uterus but there not really worried cus its not the placenta or th baby... but they havent actually said wht it is.. long story lol!!! xxx


----------



## nickynoonoo

That is so awful Aiimee you must be beside yourself! Why are they not bothering to find out what the bleed is? Are they scanning you regularly?

I take it you are under Russells Hall? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## aiimee12345

yea every time more blood comes out.. or anything i jus worry!! 
bout 2 thursdays ago i stopped bleeding but this massive clot came out so went a&e doctor at rusells hall asked 4 me to be scanned last monday went there they wouldnt even scan me!!!! but then by the thursday i thought i was loosing the fluid again so on the friday they had to scan me!! 
& i no al they have said is the blood isnt affecting the baby!! but that doesnt help me every time i worry.. i shouldnt be bleeding thats scarying me!! no what i mean? i dont no if one min it might be me but then how bout if it does start hurting the baby or something x


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi Aimee how are things???? :hugs:

I am having a bit of a panic. After nearly a week of intense nausea nad boob soreness, things are a lot milder this morning - I am really frightened!

Anyone else have things ease off at 6 weeks? Am hoping :wacko:it comes back??


----------



## aiimee12345

hi hun!! 
wel i felt sick for the first few weeks.. then it stopped then i started actually been sick bout 7/8weeks! it was horrible :( my boobs never hurt & today noticed there leaking :( 
how u feeling then?
im ok.. jus feeling really tired all the time!! got a doppler the other day :D ... so can listen when i want bet bumps thinking leave me alone im tryin to sleep lol x


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi Aimee!

That's great about the doppler - how much are they? Bet it gives you peace of mind!

I have uber-hurty boobs! Nausea came back with a vengeance yesterday, and was on my knees with it htis morning, but has eased off for Mothers Day, just lurking in th background lol!


----------



## aiimee12345

aww i hate been sick :(
my boobs dont hurt they jus feel really full & the one keeps leaking :( not fun lol!
hope ur ok? u have a nice mothers day? xx


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hi Aimee, yes I'm ok thanks and had a nice day, went over to Stafford to a nice Chinese buffet with my mom and Oh's mom and some of his family. Went very well. All went back to the social club after, lol! We are having our engagement party there in 2 weeks so was showing my mom where it was. And the sickness subsided for me for the day! Back now though!!!

Scan friday. When is your next one? x


----------



## aiimee12345

aww jus for mothers day it went :D 
i had a mommy to be card it sooo cute!!
& that doppler was £!4 off e-bay and £2 p&p i think something like that!
and yh i love listening to it.. but sumtyms its jus kicking and stuff so i cant find it lol! 

u excited bout ur scan?
mines 2 weeks tomoro!! (30th march) seems ages away lol! i have been waiting since 9 weeks for this scan... would have been going mad i think if i hadnt have had my other 3.. but then i dunno cus if i hadnt been bleedin dont think id be this worried! xx


----------

